# TFV8 Baby Coils



## Hardtail1969 (26/1/17)

Hi,

who has stock of the coils?

Also the rebuild deck?

Thanks


----------



## Naeem_M (26/1/17)

Morning @Hardtail1969 - hope you're well!

We've got stock: https://thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/coils-accessories

Is the rebuildable for the Big Baby or Baby Beast? The RBA we've got fits the Baby Beast. The extension glass doesn't fit the big baby.


----------



## Hardtail1969 (26/1/17)

Mine is the big baby

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Naeem_M (26/1/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Mine is the big baby
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk



Cool - unfortunately don't yet have the extension glass for the Big Baby Beast. The Baby Beast RBA fits. But SMOK has neglected to release the replacement, extension glass tube!

Not sure if any of the other vendors have stock of a "Big Baby RBA" kit yet


----------

